# JEE installation geht nicht?



## sengul (7. Aug 2015)

Hallo,
ich möchte starten zu programmieren mit JEE. Als IDE habe ich eclipse runtergeladen, des für windows 7 64 bit aus diesem Link
http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/packages/eclipse-ide-java-ee-developers/indigosr2


Und aus dem link unten habe ich JEE 7 und Glassfish runtergeladen. Der Glassfish ist doch ein server oder? und den brauche ich doch für JEE?
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javaee/downloads/index.html

Aber eclipse geht nicht auf, es kommt ein fehler mit dem path. Was mache ich falsch? Oder was fehlt noch?  Es ware schön, wenn ihr mir auch die richtige links schickt?
Vielen dank


----------



## sengul (7. Aug 2015)

noch dazu habe ich aus diesem link JEE für windows 7 runtergeladen
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/j...ava-ee-sdk-6u3-jdk-6u29-downloads-523388.html


----------



## Puppetmaster (7. Aug 2015)

Hallo Sengul,



sengul hat gesagt.:


> Der Glassfish ist doch ein server oder? und den brauche ich doch für JEE?


Ja, Glassfish ist ein Java-Applicationserver. Diesen kannst du verwenden um deine JEE-Anwendungen auszuführen.



sengul hat gesagt.:


> Aber eclipse geht nicht auf, es kommt ein fehler mit dem path.



Ohne die genaue Fehlermeldung zu kennen ist es nicht möglich eine definitive Aussage zu treffen, was genau die Fehlerursache ist. Meine Vermutung ist, das die Java-Laufzeitumgebung (JRE, auch im  JDK enthalten) nicht installiert oder nicht korrekt konfiguriert ist. Prüfe daher am besten mal, ob das JDK/JRE installiert ist und ob die Umgebungsvariable PATH auf den Pfad des bin-Verzeichnisses innerhalb des JDK/JRE-Installationsordners verweist.

Alternativ kannst du den Pfad zur JRE auch im der Datei Eclipse.ini eintragen. Diese befindet sich im Verzeichnis deiner Eclipse-Installation.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre, das JRE in das Verzeichnis der Eclipse-Installation zu kopieren.

Weitere Infos hierzu findest du unter https://wiki.eclipse.org/FAQ_How_do_I_run_Eclipse?#Find_the_JVM


----------



## Tom299 (7. Aug 2015)

Warum ein so altes Eclipse und JDK6? Aktuell ist Eclipse Mars und JDK8, ich bin noch bei Eclipse Luna aber werde demnächst umstellen.


----------



## sengul (7. Aug 2015)

Ich habe jetzt noch den JRE runtergeladen und eclipse geht auch auf.  es funktioniert, aber ich muss doch den glassfish server in eclipse hinzufügen oder?


----------



## sengul (7. Aug 2015)

sengul hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe jetzt noch den JRE runtergeladen und eclipse geht auch auf.  es funktioniert, aber ich muss doch den glassfish server in eclipse hinzufügen oder?


Wie mache ich das?


----------



## Joose (7. Aug 2015)

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5626872/integrating-glassfish-in-eclipse-for-java-ee


----------

